# Idea for a furmeet



## Seaglass (Nov 7, 2011)

So, hey, I was wondering, If I started a teen furmeet thing in Morris County, would anyone come? Sorry i this is a little short..


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 7, 2011)

Give me plane tickets, accommodation, food and water.
Then I'll be there.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2011)

Go on a day that doesn't rain. >_>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

IMO a meetup with random-ass furries is a baaaad idea. The best idea to ensure you get what you want as well as ensuring your anus' wellbeing is to organise a meetup with furs that you already know to a decent level.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibby said:


> IMO a meetup with random-ass furries is a baaaad idea. The best idea to ensure you get what you want as well as ensuring your anus' wellbeing is to organise a meetup with furs that you already know to a decent level.


 That's tre, but the only reason I'd be holding it in the first place is because I don't  really know any furs, >.>


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 7, 2011)

Seaglass said:


> That's tre, but the only reason I'd be holding it in the first place is because I don't  really know any furs, >.>



I know dat feel, but it's best that you get to know people on various parts of the furrywebs first. Hell, there's a million of them like you and they're all generally quite friendly and happy and enthusiastic for this sort of thing, even when rape isn't part of the equation.


----------

